# Suicide attack on Pakistani church kills 75 people



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 23, 2013)

Suicide attack on Pakistani church kills 75 people | NDTV.com



> Peshawar: A pair of suicide bombers detonated their explosives outside a historic church in northwestern Pakistan on Sunday, killing 75 people in the deadliest-ever attack on the country's Christian minority, officials said.
> 
> *A wing of the Pakistani Taliban claimed responsibility for the bombing in the city of Peshawar, saying it would continue to target non-Muslims until the United States stopped drone attacks in the country's remote tribal region.
> *
> ...



They seriously think Americans give two ****'s about Christians dying somewhere?
btw most people in America are Agnostics and Atheists so they dont care anyway,Taliban's knowledge is well outdated


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 23, 2013)

stupid, idiots, grow up jihadis, stop this stupid mindless jihad, America only cares for their own interest, they dont give a Sh** to people killing outside US of A


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 24, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> They seriously think Americans give two ****'s about Christians dying somewhere?
> *btw most people in America are Agnostics and Atheists so they dont care anyway,Taliban's knowledge is well outdated*



Not true...Only about 10-15%of the population are agnostics and atheists...There are a huge number of christian followers there...


----------



## Faun (Sep 24, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> Not true...Only about 10-15%of the population are agnostics and atheists...There are a huge number of christian followers there...



Would have been true if he said about UK or Europe.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 24, 2013)

Idiots, damn idiots and jihadis.

From the article :



> The latest drone strike came on Sunday, when missiles hit a pair of compounds in the North Waziristan tribal area, killing *six suspected militants*, Pakistani intelligence officials said.



Looks like they indeed were militants.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 24, 2013)

I think they need more drone attacks.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 24, 2013)

Sarath said:


> I think they need more drone attacks.



+1 to that.


----------



## Flash (Sep 24, 2013)

They think all Americans are Christians.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 24, 2013)

They only see Muslims and non-muslims. And all non-Muslims must be persecuted.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 25, 2013)

still they are being shown as victim, around the world they kill non-beliver of their faith, and still people cry about human rights, injustice to them, the evil is playing game with humans, wait it will grow monstorous and will be out of control


----------



## warfreak (Sep 25, 2013)

The victim card is played by everyone that is a minority in any country. It has nothing to do with any particular religion.
We must refrain from blaming an entire religion just because of some oddballs with a jacked up notion of right and wrong.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 25, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> They only see Muslims and non-muslims. And all non-Muslims must be persecuted.



interestingly, zawahiri recently issued some 'guidelines' for their 'employees' (the terrorists) to practice restraint, and not to target/attack hindus (working in middle-eastern countries; as well as not to involve themselves in any confrontation{s} with india), christians, people from other muslim sects, and people in areas like markets, etc., and not to poke their noses unnecessarily in other conflicts (like of syria and egypt), and engage in a conflict only in countries when/where its inevitable (even in america and its proxy-countries), but, instead, to focus more on the other path of 'jihaad', ie, promoting of ideas and by way of this, establish safe bases ('daawa', or missionary-work). 
not that it means much/anything.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Sep 26, 2013)

USA , Pakistan and Saudi Arabia  are  Axis of  evil , promoting and financing terrorism all around the globe .There is no hope for end of terrorism


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 30, 2013)

Religion, has it done any good in our generation?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 30, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Religion, has it done any good in our generation?



To be honest, its not religion. It's the people.

Saying that religion does harm is like saying that guns kill people. We all know that guns don't kill, people do. Some prominent religious leader misinterpreted the scripture and that raised a whole bunch of a$$****s who don't have two braincells to rub together.

I mean, how daft do you have to be to believe that if you kill yourself with some "unbelievers" you will get 42 virgins in heaven? The same can be said about the extremists of any religion, all of them are the brainwashed scum of the earth.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 30, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> *To be honest, its not religion. It's the people.
> 
> Saying that religion does harm is like saying that guns kill people. We all know that guns don't kill, people do. Some prominent religious leader misinterpreted the scripture and that raised a whole bunch of a$$****s who don't have two braincells to rub together.*
> 
> I mean, how daft do you have to be to believe that if you kill yourself with some "unbelievers" you will get 42 virgins in heaven? The same can be said about the extremists of any religion, all of them are the brainwashed scum of the earth.



This.But the "smart" folks of TDF are to ignorant to accept it.


----------

